# MOOTS RSL freshly build / pics and details



## greybicycle

just build a couple of weeks ago, the whole set up, included cateye strada, is 14 pounds 04.
brand new RSL fork 2011. The frame is a custom 50': TT 520 / ST 410 / HT 115. RSL stem is 100 mm/-6° (121 gr). wheelset is the CORIMA MCC 980 gr (12 spokes). Vittoria tubular 21 mm.
groupo is Super Record 2011 including full carbon rear derailleur and titanium spindle crankset. 
ZIPP SL handelbar short reach at 170 gr and sweet ergonomy.
SPEEDPLAY zero ti at 160 gr. KING ti waterbottle cage. FIZIK aliante saddle, for ultimate confort.


----------



## rubbersoul

wow that's a small frame. Look's like a kid's bike


----------



## stover

nice. hows it ride.


----------



## astardotcom

I love the Moots RSL. 

Just curious why you wanted such a short ST?

By looking at your saddle height, it doesn't look like you have short legs.


----------



## mulkdog45

Brilliant Looking, Looks like you'll have a great ride.


----------



## Guest

Please post how tall you are and your inseam measurement. I really like the look of this bike. Thanks.


----------



## greybicycle

metanoize said:


> Please post how tall you are and your inseam measurement. I really like the look of this bike. Thanks.


I'm 164 cm, short legs though: center BB to top saddle is 665 mm. 
floor to top saddle is 91 cm. floor to top HB is 87.5.


----------



## Guest

Thanks! One more question, what's the Seat tube angle?


----------



## greybicycle

*angle*



metanoize said:


> Thanks! One more question, what's the Seat tube angle?


front is 72.8
rear is 74.5


----------



## roadie01

If I had the funds to build a "cost is no object" bike the RSL would be in my top 5. Very beautiful bike. 

Mine would be:
RSL Frame
Campy Super Record
Envie tubulars 45F/66R (back up / winter wheels two way fit fulcrums run tubeless)
Look Carbon Blade Pedals / Unless Garmin gets the Metrigear pedal based power system out. 
Moots seatpost & Stem with Blue accents
Blue Chris King headset
3T Ergosum carbon bars
Salle Italia SLR flow saddle or Specialized Toupe (I've loved mine for 3 years)


----------



## greybicycle

*Rsl*



roadie01 said:


> If I had the funds to build a "cost is no object" bike the RSL would be in my top 5. Very beautiful bike.
> 
> Mine would be:
> RSL Frame
> Campy Super Record
> Envie tubulars 45F/66R (back up / winter wheels two way fit fulcrums run tubeless)
> Look Carbon Blade Pedals / Unless Garmin gets the Metrigear pedal based power system out.
> Moots seatpost & Stem with Blue accents
> Blue Chris King headset
> 3T Ergosum carbon bars
> Salle Italia SLR flow saddle or Specialized Toupe (I've loved mine for 3 years)


great built what you've got in mind here.
I also have a set of MAVIC COSMIC ULTIMATE and a set of REYNOLDS KOM. I like the CORIMA but a little too stiff for my weight (115 pounds), yet I put a little less air in the tubulars and that's it.....
I have several bicycles, I ordered a LOOK 695 mondrian color in shimano Di2. I was thinking may be for the 695 of a set of the tubeless shimano 35 wheelset. yet I love the tubular feel though.
we also have for winter a BMC pro machine, record 11 and fenders (SKS) with handmade wheelset (DT 240/mavic reflex silver and DT aerolite spokes with vittoria "Roubaix" 24 mm tubular)


----------



## HillBillies

Hey Greybicycle

Nice looking ride!

Are you having good success with the Campy 68x46 PF30 adapter cups? Any creaking and movement issues?

Cheers

HillBilly


----------



## greybicycle

*BB creak*

well Billy, I do have some BB noise, but it has been the bicycle weak point in general.
most bike make BB creak, quitter or louder.
I've done around 3000 km, another 1000 km and I'll change the chain.
all in all, it isn't too bad, but I'm lightweight and have moderate power.



HillBillies said:


> Hey Greybicycle
> 
> Nice looking ride!
> 
> Are you having good success with the Campy 68x46 PF30 adapter cups? Any creaking and movement issues?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HillBilly


----------



## pgsky

greybicycle said:


> just build a couple of weeks ago, the whole set up, included cateye strada, is 14 pounds 04.


Great looking bike and amazing weight! Good luck with it!


----------



## tigoat

That is my frame size indeed but I am 5'6" weighing in at around 130 lb so you beat me to the weight. I also have a custom compact Moots similar to yours but mine was custom designed by me on CAD from scratch with a 72 degree head and 75 degree seat. It is a frame that I am planning on taking it to heaven with me. Yours is very nice!!!


----------



## crank1979

greybicycle - Could you do a comparison of the BMC SLC01 and the Moots RSL?


----------



## ryanv09

greybicycle said:


> just build a couple of weeks ago, the whole set up, included cateye strada, is 14 pounds 04.
> brand new RSL fork 2011. The frame is a custom 50': TT 520 / ST 410 / HT 115. RSL stem is 100 mm/-6° (121 gr). wheelset is the CORIMA MCC 980 gr (12 spokes). Vittoria tubular 21 mm.
> groupo is Super Record 2011 including full carbon rear derailleur and titanium spindle crankset.
> ZIPP SL handelbar short reach at 170 gr and sweet ergonomy.
> SPEEDPLAY zero ti at 160 gr. KING ti waterbottle cage. FIZIK aliante saddle, for ultimate confort.


Very nice ride! My next bike is going to be Ti. How do you like it so far? Anything you'd do different?


----------



## greybicycle

*update "a set of DT Tricon tubeless"*

hi there,
I trew a set of DT Tricon with Atom tubeless tires. sooooooo smooth ride, yet "heavier" at 6.9 kg....


----------



## Guest

What is the rake of your fork?



tigoat said:


> That is my frame size indeed but I am 5'6" weighing in at around 130 lb so you beat me to the weight. I also have a custom compact Moots similar to yours but mine was custom designed by me on CAD from scratch with a 72 degree head and 75 degree seat. It is a frame that I am planning on taking it to heaven with me. Yours is very nice!!!


----------



## greybicycle

*50*



metanoize said:


> What is the rake of your fork?


fork rake is 50


----------



## tigoat

metanoize said:


> What is the rake of your fork?


I would assume your question was for me since you quoted my thread. Anyhow, the frame was designed with a 45 mm offset fork to be in a neutral position, but I have tried offsets from 40 mm all the way up to 50 mm and I coudn't tell a big difference in handling. At this point, it is using a 45 mm offset Ouzo Pro, and I think I can stop searching for perfection on this bike in terms of the way it rides. My Moots is 6 years old but it is still my favorite child. Damm I wish Reynolds is still making Ouzo Pro forks, as those were very sexy a few years back.


----------



## greybicycle

*Cosmic ultimate setting*

SEXY and fast....


----------



## tigoat

greybicyle: How do you like those tubeless tires? I just got a set of Shamal Ultra 2-way but I am thinking about runing them with tubes for now.


----------



## greybicycle

tigoat said:


> greybicyle: How do you like those tubeless tires? I just got a set of Shamal Ultra 2-way but I am thinking about runing them with tubes for now.


why tube? roll better tubeless, no chance to flat...
don't turn your back on technology, give a try to tubeless, you'll love it!


----------



## tigoat

greybicycle said:


> why tube? roll better tubeless, no chance to flat...
> don't turn your back on technology, give a try to tubeless, you'll love it!


You can't flat a tubeless tire? If this is the case then I guess I am all in, well perhaps not until there are more tubeless tire choices out there.


----------



## greybicycle

*moore choices, why?*



tigoat said:


> You can't flat a tubeless tire? If this is the case then I guess I am all in, well perhaps not until there are more tubeless tire choices out there.


HUCHINSON has 3 tubeless tires to choose for... Atom whom is a lightweight performer, Fusion, good in wet and all around and the Intense for winter and training.
How many more choices do you need?
I ride the Atom and am 100% satisfy.


----------



## tigoat

greybicycle said:


> HUCHINSON has 3 tubeless tires to choose for... Atom whom is a lightweight performer, Fusion, good in wet and all around and the Intense for winter and training.
> How many more choices do you need?
> I ride the Atom and am 100% satisfy.


Great! 

I just got my Shamals 2-way this week. It's been a long time since I bougth some production wheels (been building my own) but found these at a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. In fact, the decision to buy these 2-ways was mainly to run them tubeless but for the remaining of this year, I will use the traditional tube setup should I decide to mount them. I may not even use these wheels until next spring, as I would like to have more time to play around with the tubeless setup. Nonetheless, hope there will be more tubeless tire choices in the future, as reviews on these Huchisons do not seem to be that great. Thanks.


----------



## pgsky

tigoat said:


> You can't flat a tubeless tire? If this is the case then I guess I am all in, well perhaps not until there are more tubeless tire choices out there.


Not exactly true. I've been running a Stans Alpha 340 wheelset with Hutchison Fusion tubeless tires and Stans NoTubes sealant for a year and half with nearly no flats for about 2,500 miles of riding. However, if you get a large tire slice like I did a few weeks back (on a brand new tire, no less), then you have to put in a boot and a tube to get back home. Not exactly a fun thing to do roadside either since you are dealing with the sealant, so make sure to bring a rag with you to help clean the rim and tire.

So yeah, road tubeless are less prone to getting flatted due to the common issues such as small objects, pinch flatting, etc, but they can still be flatted.


----------



## 2002

First time a saw a Moots RSL frame that small, looks like a mountain bike frame. But it's really nicely built nonetheless. Moots will be my next bike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyn

greybicycle said:


> SEXY and fast....


Can I ask what size this frame is? I just ordered a 54cm RSL.


----------



## voodoo01

corima looks similar to rolf prima wheels.


----------

